# Craigslist find.



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I do a pirate themed haunt and I found this Bar on Craigslist with 3 barstools. I love it!!!Craigslist and flea markets, swap meets are a pirate haunters dream. I had to share it.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

We can't see the image KY. Can you edit the link to show the image?


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Great find...show off....Hehehehehe.
No really! I am envious!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice fine...that'll be perfect for a pirate theme


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm Jealous!! lol


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

It just keeps getting better and better E! Awesome find!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

congrats on the super find


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

how much did ya pay?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Drooling.......


----------



## Hauntlord (Jun 30, 2007)

Sweet find.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Indeed a nice piece!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome find. I love freecycle and craigslist for free stuff for the haunt. You better keep looking on there though....you still have some open space in your garage....LOL


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Way cool and that for sure looks pirate. Congrats


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Isn't Freecycling wonderful? I just scored a load of used 2x4 redwood lumber and strand board from a neighbor whose doing some remodeling work. I also have a lead for someone on Craigslist that's giving away styrofoam for free. (Hopefully that will come through soon.)


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Great score! Are you gonna beat it up a little?


----------

